# Chest - Too much depth, exercises to even out?



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Guys

Iv got quite a decent bench

have been doing a few incline (incline DB, Incline benchpress) then Flat bench, then cable flys

Iv got quite good depth but My pecs arent very even and flat, like over developed depth, I want to flatten them out, any reccomendations on a decent chest workout?

not really bothered about strength more bothered about appearance

Cheers


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

fly exercises, focus on a good stretch


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Dips and flyes. Squeeze at the top, stretch at the bottom.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Dips and flyes. Squeeze at the top, stretch at the bottom.


you think this is going to make his chest less thick and more flat and wide?

probably genetic mate..

or are you suer your not carrying extra fat on pecs?

some people have huge flat dinner plate pecks, others have more thick type, like a bowl has been placed upside down. I know some guys with a huge thick chest and smaller shoulders.

personaly i am very wide up top from a front on view, but dont look like i train from the side, and any side pose it sh1te!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ive got similar pecs to the ones u describe. i only do incline flies now and im starting to get some shape finally


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Got thick pecs from powerlifting days, mate, good from the side. Have found that slow, high rep sets have spread it out a fair bit. Looks much better front on these days.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

HJL said:


> you think this is going to make his chest less thick and more flat and wide?
> 
> probably genetic mate..
> 
> ...


Yes I agree. The shape of the muscles are down to genetics and you just make them either bigger or smaller. I do find it funny that people have suggested exercises to flatten a muscle.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

I belive it also takes time for different parts of the pec to develop between individuals.

(dont want to get in to the upper and lower pect debate)

but if two people started with exactly the same routine for there chest, it is not gospel that they will end up with the same shape chest.

not everyone can obtain a peek on there bicep, and some peoples 6 pack muscles go all the way round to there obliques. mine are very small and look more like 6 little match boxes than 6 spare rips wraping round!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Obviously genetics is the major factor here, but that doesn't stop people trying to improve pec shape, increase bicep peak etc. Otherwise we may as well bench and barbell curl and squat and deadlift and not bother with anything else. Hmmm, not a bad system, come to think of it..


----------



## SeBb0 (Jan 8, 2011)

can always try different push up variations.. all hit the chest in different ways.. & there's so many!! explosive push ups combined with cable, dumbbell, bar work.


----------

